# potting bare root trees



## bigric954rr (May 30, 2016)

ok bought a house was suppose to move in june now thinking end of july. i ordered 40 1-2 f00t bare root trees.
That should be here in a few weeks


Now thinking about potting them to get them to start producing leaves, so when i do plant them they grow faster and now is about the time they should be coming out of dormancy anyway. Thinking about using those felt mesh pots. what should i add to the soil once i do plant them. if anything? Is this a good idea as i don't know much about planting trees?


----------



## HuskyHeadDave (Jun 1, 2016)

bigric954rr said:


> ok bought a house was suppose to move in june now thinking end of july. i ordered 40 1-2 f00t bare root trees.
> That should be here in a few weeks
> 
> 
> Now thinking about potting them to get them to start producing leaves, so when i do plant them they grow faster and now is about the time they should be coming out of dormancy anyway. Thinking about using those felt mesh pots. what should i add to the soil once i do plant them. if anything? Is this a good idea as i don't know much about planting trees?




Plant them in liners....its a mesh bag...easy removal...they stay root pruned. Check out someplace like growerssupply.com for a good price on the 5 gallon size. Make a metal ring u can mark ground.... I put on a big t handle and can just twist mine in. Picture a five gallon metal bucket with four, six by two inch slits removed....twisted back and forth it digs. Rent an auger....on a little dingo track machine you can dig your holes in four ours...then run and dump little piles of compost to help soil....


----------

